# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Looking for asbestos removal north of river, Perth WA

## David.Elliott

Chasing any suggestions anyone may have for a removal team that doers it right.  I have to job to fix a mates rental property front verandah, so needs to be completely above board..

----------

